# 6th Cranial Nerve Palsy



## Charleeboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi,

Having presented to my GP with raging thirst, numbness in the soles of both feet, and the constant need to urinate, I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes in 2003 and have had extensive support by means of GPs and diabetic consultants for the past 6 years in two locations, (Kent and now Lancashire). I manage my diabetes by means of two types of insulin and tablet medication. I have regular retinopathy tests which show 'minor changes'. I have always taken the view that I will manage my diabetes, rather than it managing me.

My concern now however, is that I have been suddenly afflicted with double-vision which has been diagnosed as diabetes-related 'sixth cranial nerve palsy' which is causing me great anxiety. I am due to attend hospital 'soon' for a CAT/MRI scan.

The diagnosis was given by an eye specialist, not my GP. Case studies given on the internet indicate self-healing is likely but the time span given is anything from 6 weeks to a year!

Currently one eye is occluded which brings relief, but is hardly satisfactory!

I would welcome any comments from any other members who are suffering or who have suffered these distressing visual symptoms caused by 6th cranial nerve palsy.


----------



## Steff (Aug 13, 2009)

hi and a warm welcome charleeboy i cant advise as i neither suffer from this or have actually heard of it (sorry for ignorance) Im sure some body will be along and give you a better answer , but just wanted to say hello x


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Charleeyboy

Welcome to the forum..The large extended family....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Charleeboy, welcome to the forum I'm fairly new to diabetes, and this is something that is new to me. The good news seems to be that you are receiving attention and that it is recoverable - hopefully in weeks not months.


----------



## Teddybear99 (Aug 2, 2010)

Charleeboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Having presented to my GP with raging thirst, numbness in the soles of both feet, and the constant need to urinate, I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes in 2003 and have had extensive support by means of GPs and diabetic consultants for the past 6 years in two locations, (Kent and now Lancashire). I manage my diabetes by means of two types of insulin and tablet medication. I have regular retinopathy tests which show 'minor changes'. I have always taken the view that I will manage my diabetes, rather than it managing me.
> 
> ...



Hello
I have only just found this post, by searching for 6th Cranial Nerve Palsy. I developed double vision about 7 weeks ago. When I visited my GP I was told that I had suffered a Mini Stroke. However, when I went to A & E to see the Stroke Team, I was told that I hadn't had a stroke, but that it was a 6th Cranial Nerve Palsy. 

I have received no treatment for it, but have an appointment to see a Neurologist on the 12th August. When it first happened, my left eye would not move to the left. Since then, my left eye has seen gradual movement to the left, but I still have the double vision. 

I agree that it is a very distressing condition, I cannot drive, and walking in crowds such as down a busy street causes real concern. I have tried an eye patch but find it very uncomfortable to wear.

Although I was diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes three years ago, my Diabetic Practitioner is not convinced that I am diabetic. I was diagnosed after taking steroids for Bells Palsy - which is 5th Cranial Nerve Palsy. Since diagnosis, all my HBA1C tests have been in the lower 5s. Up until now, I have been taking 500 mg of Metformin, but I have now been taken off that to assess whether my readings will be non diabetic. 

I have done extensive research on the internet about cranial nerve palsy and one thing I have found that can cause them is Vitimin B12 deficiency. Vitimin B12 is not easily found in a vegetarian diet, it can also be caused by taking metformin. 

I am now taking high doses of Vitimin B12 - of course, I cannot say that this is what has caused the improvement. 

I am trying to be patient about it all, but it is very difficult - you have my full sympathy.


----------



## PhilT (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Charleeboy, welcome to the forum.


----------



## am64 (Aug 2, 2010)

Teddybear99 said:


> Hello
> I have only just found this post, by searching for 6th Cranial Nerve Palsy. I developed double vision about 7 weeks ago. When I visited my GP I was told that I had suffered a Mini Stroke. However, when I went to A & E to see the Stroke Team, I was told that I hadn't had a stroke, but that it was a 6th Cranial Nerve Palsy.
> 
> I have received no treatment for it, but have an appointment to see a Neurologist on the 12th August. When it first happened, my left eye would not move to the left. Since then, my left eye has seen gradual movement to the left, but I still have the double vision.
> ...




welcome to the forum teddy !!!  could this be moved to newbies so teddy doesnt get missed xxx


----------

